# Emergency!!!!



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

I tried loading a stupid webcam driver in my notebook...vista home premium...it has corrupted a file...ndisrd.sys   I don't have the oS CD all I have is the recovery disk....but if i use the recovery disk, my hard disk will be formatted itseems....what do I do now? ( 

I tht of making a boot disk and copy the file from somewhere....but it soesn't have a floppy drive...I have no idea how to make a boot disk in CD....plz plz plz....help


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

pls give you laptop model.

try system restore.. last known good config


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

HP dv6500t


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

check with recovery manager.. and try re-installing software in the advanced options..


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

machine is not booting up.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

what!!!  .. what did you do dude..


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

c'mon man....can u send me that ndisrd.sys file....


----------



## nvidia (Nov 13, 2007)

what is the use if someone sends you the file if your comp is not booting???


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

Man.. is the laptop still under warranty period ?


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

i am trying to make a msdos boot disk...won't that work?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL dude that file ndisrd.sys is a virus .. google it .. 

I guess no option other than Full Recovery


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, u say that u cant boot... so what exactly is the message u are recieveing ?

"ndisrd.sys missing?"


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Man.. is the laptop still under warranty period ?


 
yes but i'll have to take it to the US 


alrite...ppl I need ntdetect.com, boot.ini, and ntldr... I have the bootmgr, BCD files from my recovery disk.....can someone send me that? 

prash.siv@gmail.co
this id is meant for that....


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

dont give ur mail ID in public please..


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
1. Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer
2. choose your language settings and click "next"
3. click "repair your computer"

If you donot have this disc. contact your sysadmin or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File: NDISRD.sys
Status: 0xc0000098
Info: WIndows failed to load because a required file is missing, or corrupt.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ dude its a virus,


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> yes but i'll have to take it to the US
> 
> 
> alrite...ppl I need ntdetect.com, boot.ini, and ntldr... I have the bootmgr, BCD files from my recovery disk.....can someone send me that?
> ...


this id is exclusively meant for the public



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> LOL dude that file ndisrd.sys is a virus .. google it ..
> 
> I guess no option other than Full Recovery


I did google for it buddy.....and isaw that that it was a virus... but u have any ideas? I tht....its like that svchost process....u have virus and also authentic processes with that name

@charan....the link u sent says......its a packet redirector driver...is that supposed to be a virus?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ yea goof up from my side.. sorry for that link..


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

i feel like crying out loud....waaaaahh


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

Bro install XP


----------



## sivarap (Nov 13, 2007)

ppl I need ntdetect.com, boot.ini, ntldr, NDISRD.sys files...please send em ..... prash.siv@gmail.com


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 14, 2007)

hmm. Just format it if its possible. In case you have data then go to a nearby COp Shop and he will clean the Virus for a minimal or no charge.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 14, 2007)

its not a virus dude.....

can someone send me the files?


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 14, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> its not a virus dude.....
> 
> can someone send me the files?



i can send them but i'am very busy.could you wait until tomorrow evening???
got to reboot my pc an start windows after 3 long months of linux use.

hey but boot.ini file varies from pc to pc.i depends on which partition you have installed windows.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 14, 2007)

abhinandh said:
			
		

> i can send them but i'am very busy.could you wait until tomorrow evening???
> got to reboot my pc an start windows after 3 long months of linux use.
> 
> hey but boot.ini file varies from pc to pc.i depends on which partition you have installed windows.


 
Hey thanks a lot. You send me the files. I'll edit the boot.ini file.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 14, 2007)

you have a HP laptop.
Call HP customer care at :
1800-1122-67 (toll free from MTNL and BSNL)

They will guide you in best possible way.From there take your local service center address.....and visit service center.You can get free service, if it is in warranty (regarding country, I am not sure).

But, If there is any matter of country...than will will charge something..but will give you best service.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

contacting customer care was the first thing I did....I know more than waht they could tell me....But yeah they gave me a maual on how to remove the hard disk from the laptop......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^^^
why dont you visit local HP service center once.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

simple reason.....cause it costs me....
This problem can be solved very easily if I shell out 500 bucks.
I need to buy a laptop harddisk dock to connect to my desktop via USB, transfer data to my external hdd.....use the recovery disk to format and reinstall vista.....
But I don't want to spend...I can get a 2GB pendrive for the money.

I'd rather boot in MS-DOS mode copy the file abhinandh gives me and hopefully everything should work.

and yeah....I contacted the HP customer care online and they gave me the soln 1...(using the external dock)


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Will try this. but I still need that NDISRD.sys file which caused all the trouble. 

waiting for abhinand's post.


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 15, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot. Will try this. but I still need that NDISRD.sys file which caused all the trouble.
> 
> waiting for abhinand's post.



hey i searched very hard for ndisrd.sys but i didn't find it anywhere in my install or on the windows cd.i surely think it is a virus.
check this link
*www.vistaforums.com/TestForum/Topic10580-9-1.aspx
heres how to remove it
*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1666908,00.asp
here are the other files anyway...
*rkcxrg.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pSu...HeXwB9BJ3CHZKIIk4JU7wLsqPP/files.zip?download

NOTE: AFTER MUCH RESEARCH I FOUND THAT THAT FILE IS NOT A PART OF OPERATING SYSTEM AND THE OS CAN START WITHOUT IT.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah rite...what abt my files?

@abhinand: thanks a lot man...It really helped.....But I am not able to make the boot CD of XP or vista.....the methods I got from google don't work.....and most of em require a installation cd to make the boot cd......


----------



## sivarap (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot ppl...the beauty is back in action.....


----------

